# Tagging your art? Help a newb!



## TheOnePandemonium (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello there FA community. I must say I am totally new to this site, although I've known its name since... well, years now. I've always mixed animals and humans in my art and many people asked me "if i was on FurAffinity" and got fed up of answering 'no', so here I am sniffing some more.
Thing is, I've heard that the tagging is extremely important over here and I've always been suckish at it. I have no idea about the little technicalities / fur-related slang 8D The point of this thread would be to ask you, what should I be tagging my art? I have a piece I want to post but since I'm a perfectionist at heart help me I'm starting, I might as well do it correctly.

Basically, what would be the tags adequate for this type of art? Any advice for pieces in this style? I also draw canines so any possible help on canine-slang might also help. Meanwhile I'm gonna hop on the site and try to see the different tagging people are using, but it's so confusing still arghdfkjgk okay shut up Marie.
Thank you to all of you who will see this and possibly reply ><


----------



## redhusky (Mar 12, 2016)

Same question here, I've never really tagged my art myself due to not caring but I am curious as to the best practices in doing so.


----------



## SpiritMachine (Mar 21, 2016)

I like snooping aroun e631 for possible tags


----------

